# Ribbon Cutting for New LA Lounge



## Vincenzo (Jul 19, 2016)

Greetings ladies and gents.
The grand opening and ribbing cutting for southern Louisianas-Mandeville to be specific- Newest and largest cigar lounge.

Smokem If You Got Em soft opened almost 2 weeks ago. But will be having a grand opening with swag, food, cigars, and a ribbon cutting, on Friday September 16, at 4:30 pm.

We are located at 1291 N Causeway BLVD Suite 4, Mandeville LA 70471. Right next to the Salad Station and Perlis.

But please, if you are in the area, no need to wait until the ribbon cutting. We are open 10am-9(ish)pm, daily.

~Vincenzo


----------

